
Startups Swarm to Build Bee-Based Businesses - DigitalVerse
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/startups-swarm-to-build-bee-based-businesses/
======
pseudolus
These bee-centric start-ups are a pleasant surprise, especially given the
importance of bees in agricultural production. Perhaps some of them will
venture overseas to countries such as China where, due to pollution and loss
of habitat, bee populations have been decimated to the extent that pollination
has to be carried by hand using sticks and feathers [0].

[0] [https://www.dw.com/en/chinas-plants-blossom-without-
bees/av-...](https://www.dw.com/en/chinas-plants-blossom-without-
bees/av-43465235)

